# Help With CPT Code 97602



## Hopp (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi There!   Does anyone know if this code has been replaced?  It is in my 2013 CPT book; however I noticed that it does not appear on the Medicare Fee Sched.
Wound cleansing/Tx by nurse        TIA
Hopp,CPC


----------



## cubbiecatz (May 30, 2013)

The code is still active but I believe it is because Mediare does not cover non-selective debridement.


----------

